# 0-60



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

looking to get my 0-60mph up or shall i say down what are the best mods for this besides a turbo?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Nitrous oxide.


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

lol how big of a shot would u bolt on?


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

100 dry shot or 50 wet shot...make sure your car is capable of handling the shots tho!!


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

thats wat im sayin i dont want to obliderate my car i dont think i would put even the least bit of nitrous on unless i had all my internals replaced i was wondering about replacing my cam, flywheel and underdrive pully stuff like that


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

well if you want your 0-60, how about suspension? coil overs, LSD, new bushings.. think about those too.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

surfer240sx said:


> thats wat im sayin i dont want to obliderate my car i dont think i would put even the least bit of nitrous on unless i had all my internals replaced i was wondering about replacing my cam, flywheel and underdrive pully stuff like that


Replacing cams will give you more HP at higher speeds but may impair low speed driveability depending on the grinds that you choose. A light flywheel will not give more HP but will allow the motor to rev up faster; however it may impair idle quality. IMO, I wouldn't waste my time and money on an underdrive pulley; at idle or low speed operation, the battery may not be charged properly due to the slower speed of the alternator.

You might also consider a custom free flow CAT-back exhaust system; it'll give you the most bang for the buck.


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

i already have cbe, cai, header, electric fan setup, a air fuel chip thing grounding kit, performance wires and plugs im just looking for the next step b4 turbo i just bought an underdrive pully which i guess is bad and a sway bar...


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

SHpaintball said:


> 100 dry shot or 50 wet shot...make sure your car is capable of handling the shots tho!!


No one else noticed this? lol... I think you mean the other way around, considering a wet shot is the safer of the two... 100 wet, 50 dry. As for the acceleration, if you have the stock open diff still, try going with the vlsd swap - with either the 4.1, or 4.4 ratio. I have never clocked the acceleration before/after the low gear ratio vlsd swap in my 240, but I know I like the change. Then again the vlsd swap was also done at the same time as the engine swap...lol


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

What about lightened under drive pulleys...Anyone running them?


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

just got mine i havnt put it in yet. i dont know how too lol any suggestions?


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

Are you asking how to install underdrive pullies? Uhh... remove belts, remove old pullies, replace with new pullies, Install belts... its not that hard. a waste of money IMO, but hey to each his own.


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

seems like your car is set however cheapest and probably one of the best ways to increase time is to lighten your car....take the stuff out you dont really need...air conditioning, back seat, spare, plastic panels...(youll be surpirsed to hear that your carpet actually ways quite a bit...or at least i was surprised...) that and better lighter suspension, brakes(lighter) it will boost your time by about a second...sorry if you already did this...if so buy replacement stuff or just start buying new parts...headgasket will increase time but its a pain setting things set b/c you change the compression


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

I have a lightened underdrive pulleys on my 4x4 did make a change in my gas mileage but didnt notice the difference else where....a solid 1.5 mpg I say a solid 1.5 because i went from 12 to 13.5MPG now thats huge when we are at 3 bucks a gallon with a 5.7liter motor. Just wondered what they did on these smaller motors.


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

well it takes a few pounds off the crank its gotta do a lil sumthing


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

chris859 said:


> Are you asking how to install underdrive pullies? Uhh... remove belts, remove old pullies, replace with new pullies, Install belts... its not that hard. a waste of money IMO, but hey to each his own.


the main underdrive pully i dont think is a bolt i think its like a clip thing i heard theres a special tool 4 it


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

lighter spining parts = faster crankshaft and other asorted belts...basically your engine is able to rave a small amount faster...hardly noticable but they do drop weight...tried it in a honda


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

surfer240sx said:


> the main underdrive pully i dont think is a bolt i think its like a clip thing i heard theres a special tool 4 it


The underdrive pulley is a direct replacement for the OEM pulley; it's not any sort of a mickey mouse clip-on.

You need to fully remove the OEM pulley in order to install the underdrive pulley. You will also need to use different size belts then the OEM sizes.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

chris859 said:


> No one else noticed this? lol... I think you mean the other way around, considering a wet shot is the safer of the two... 100 wet, 50 dry. As for the acceleration, if you have the stock open diff still, try going with the vlsd swap - with either the 4.1, or 4.4 ratio. I have never clocked the acceleration before/after the low gear ratio vlsd swap in my 240, but I know I like the change. Then again the vlsd swap was also done at the same time as the engine swap...lol


Slow cars use Nitrous. Remember Babies need bottles.


----------

